# Rocky River Status?



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

Has anyone been out over the last few days? USGS says its just over 150 and at about 57 degrees. That should have them running in thick. Any good catch reports in the river, and what kind of water clarity are we working with? I am heading out tomorrow morning, either way, would just rather have some current info to go off of. Any insight would be wonderful!


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

river temp is relevant but i go by lake temps,when it gets around 65 degrees and the lake turns over the fish start pushing up in numbers,that said im sure some of the more seasoned steelheaders are on to some fish.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

*as always water clarity is more coffee colored in the early fall due to the summer silt buildup.was on the chagrin sunday at 348 cfs and as stated the water was more stained.several gully washers and that should change...*


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm going to give it a shot. Have some sacs tied up from a trip to NY earlier this fall. I'll report back tomorrow, hopefully with good news!


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Was out yesterday evening. I hit some of my favorite lower section spots and nothing. Water is perfect, the flow is a little lower than i like but not bad. Im sure if you get out at first light on the lower sections of the river you will find some.


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

Been out since first light. Nothing doing for anyone I’ve run into going to stay in the river a bit longer then head to the lake and throw spoons. Need to get that first of the year.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

Good luck NGBassin! I was out there saturday morning and didn't see anyone pull anything in. Hopefully they'll turn on soon.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

I’ve been out the last three days. Today is super clear but low and slow went to all the normal holes but bridges but couldn’t spot anything need another decent rain with these cold temps. I’m debating going to the Erie Canal tomorrow with my 4wt and get some of those rainbows that were released just to have some kind of action


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Typical online post, nope nobody catching anything. Lol


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

Finally got my first. Small fish but it was fun to finally hook up. Super low and super slow. She took the jig and maggot.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

NGBASSIN said:


> Finally got my first. Small fish but it was fun to finally hook up. Super low and super slow. She took the jig and maggot.


In the river or out in the lake?


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

stuckonshore said:


> In the river or out in the lake?


In the river past the marinas, not much past though.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

Upstream of the marinas?


----------

